# Toxic monster - no reaction when triggered



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Below is a video of my problem, I have a picaboo and a sensor trigger.
the program on the picaboo reacts fine when triggered and I can see that the solenoid gets power, but my cilinder is not reacting, what am I doing wrong?

tips appreciates but in lay-mans terms please, I am new in pneumatics


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you disconnected the tubes at the cylinder end to see if the solenoid valve is sending any air to it?

What happens if you press the manual button on the solenoid valve?

Is the solenoid valve rated for the same voltage as your power supply?

Are you activating the solenoid valve for enough time? They do have minimum times.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I pressed the override, works fine then. 
It is 24v DC same as the power supply 
Strange


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Try extending the picoboo output pulses. It they are too short, the solenoid will not have time to open.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

It works now, I disconnected everything and rewired the cables and now it works fine, tnx


----------

